# how often do you replace the cam follower?



## forma (Nov 22, 2005)

with the old cam, the most common practice seemed to be every 5,000 to 10,000 miles 

but for those who have the updated B-CAM which supposedly lessens wear of the follower, how often do you replace the cam follower? 

every 5,000 miles 

every 10,000 miles 

every 15,000 miles 

every 20,000 miles 

every 25,000 miles 

every 30,000 miles 

or more (please state mileage) 

and 

for those who replace it every 5,000 or 10,000 miles, does the cam follower show wear that is indicative to premature replacement (i.e. the follower shows so little wear that it could have lasted a lot more miles)?


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't know anyone who replaces the cam follower every 5000-10000 miles- that's crazy-no way they are wearing down that fast, even on the original version. 
My original was replaced at 40,000 miles, and didn't show excessive wear (but replaced anyway). 
Based on what I saw, I'm going to replace every 30-40,000 miles.


----------



## Chadd (Jan 27, 2003)

I am almost out of warranty. I will check and replace just before the 120,000 mark. That will be about 10,000 since dealer replaced the cam and pump. 

I plan to change on a 10,000 mile schedule. Probably excessive but I'm not going to go through the trouble of pulling the pump without replacing the follower. A 50$ part that can save thousands in repairs seems like a wise choice. My only concern would be the fuel pump fittings from removing and replacing too often. I don't know if thats a valid concern.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

I think you should check it after changing it and base the interval on the observed wear. Around 10k after replacement mine was just starting to show some slight wear so I'll check it again at 20k but I suspect it will go 30-40k for me.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I have replaced my last 2 at 15-20k. There was some wear of the DLC coating but I figured since it was out just throw the new one in.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

Mine was replaced right at 50k miles due to a rattling sound coming from the engine bay, Audi thought it was the cam follower, so they replaced it. service adviser said "It was in the early stages of failing" so i assume that means it showed excessive wear. Anyway, that didn't fix the rattle. They think its the transmission now....


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

I replaced mine at 50k miles as well, and DLC was starting to come off. I bought the car at 45k miles and previous owner did engine oil change every 3,000 miles. I'm doing it every 5k. Car is stock.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

I'm having the dealership seervice dept. replace the cam follower and retain it for my inspection while it's currently in for intake cleaning, trying to cure a rough-running/misfire issue.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

We have cam followers in stock with FREE shipping! 

*Click HERE to order or for more information. * 
 
Jason


----------

